# Special Adoption Event on the East Coast "The PAW-lar Express"



## NattyGreene (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I'm the lead volunteer for the "Finding Great Homes for Jack Russell Terriers" rescue of Greensboro, NC. Completely in disregard to the holiday season, we have seen a recent spike in dog abondonment & surrender, including the recent rescue of 10 lab/boxer puppies left for dead in a dumpster on a day that did not reach above 30 degrees (click link for News 14 Carolina video clip). 

Our mission at the shelter is to find great homes for each one of these dogs. For the first time ever, we are proud to introduce the inaugural "PAW-lar Express" Adoption Event. On Saturday 12/18 we will be loading up our dogs available for adoption into a heated semi-truck and driving them north along I-95 until we reach Long Island. Our hope is to get these dogs adopted beforehand so we can deliver them to the families in the nearest major city just in time for the holidays.

Although the rescue specializes in Jack Russells, we currently have a wide variety including: Parson Russell Terriers, Rat Terriers, Chihuahua/Min Pins, Pekinese, Basenji, Lab/Boxer mix puppies, Feist, Yorkie, Shi Tzu, and more.

We are looking for your support if you are interested, or know if anyone is interested in adopting one of these great dogs. Each dog is spayed/neutered, up to date on shots, crate/house/leash trained (except the puppies obviously!), well socialized, and they will come with a crate, collar, and food dish so they are ready to take home.

For more information, to view the dogs, or to ask any questions, please visit our website:

www.findinggreathomesJRT.weebly.com

Thanks so much!
Nick


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, what an amazing undertaking! I fell in love with them all. That's my problem. Best of luck!

Newt


----------

